# The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck



## syedmcsa (Oct 18, 2011)

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000e1 (0xfffff80001abc03c, 0x0000000000000002, 0xfffffa8004551b80, 0xfffffa8004551b80). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini101711-02.dmp.

For this problem am getting frequently can you any give me the solution of this 

My OS Is Windows Server Standard 2008 64 Bit

Can U please help me on this 

Please find the bug.txt file also its taken from blue screen viewer and give me the solution on this

Syed Hasain


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Can you please provide us a JCGriff Report? Also, if this is not a production server, please turn on Driver Verifier while we're trying to find the problem. Thanks.


----------



## syedmcsa (Oct 18, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> Can you please provide us a JCGriff Report? Also, if this is not a production server, please turn on Driver Verifier while we're trying to find the problem. Thanks.



Hi,

As per your instruction please find the attachment of System Health Performance report & Windows_NT6_BSOD_jcgriff2 Report.... please guide further

Syed Hasain


----------



## syedmcsa (Oct 18, 2011)

syedmcsa said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per your instruction please find the attachment of System Health Performance report & Windows_NT6_BSOD_jcgriff2 Report.... please guide further
> OS - WIdows Server 2008 Standard *·* x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? : 64 Bit *·* What was original installed OS on system? : Windows Server 2008 Standard *·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YO purchased it from retailer)? : Original *·* Age of system (hardware) : May be 3 years *· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? : 3 Years. i didnt reinstalled the os *· *CPU : Intel(R)Xeon(R) 2.33 GHz *· *Video Card *· *MotherBoard *· *Power Supply - brand & wattage *·* System Manufacturer : Assembled *·* Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) : Assembled
> Syed Hasain


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

This is definitely a bad driver, so Driver Verifier should be able to certainly help in discovering it. Unfortunately the crashdumps themselves don't show much because they're minidumps and it looks like the faulting driver left the scene. Without Driver Verifier we won't be able to do much here.


----------



## syedmcsa (Oct 18, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> This is definitely a bad driver, so Driver Verifier should be able to certainly help in discovering it. Unfortunately the crashdumps themselves don't show much because they're minidumps and it looks like the faulting driver left the scene. Without Driver Verifier we won't be able to do much here.


Thanks for your reply...

For driver verifier what is the steps are need to be done?? can u please guide me on this 

My OS is Windows Server 2008 Standrad Edition 64 bit. in this how can i take the restore point.? after driver verifier its not booting properly means what is the steps are i need to follow.. 

For example after driver verifier am restarting the server am getting the blue screen after that should i do.. i need to restart repeated untill blue screen come or what???

Syed Hasain


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Please refer to the link to Driver Verifier I mentioned previously on my first post. It should instruct you on how to setup Driver Verifier. I recommend keeping it on for the duration of this troubleshooting.


----------



## syedmcsa (Oct 18, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> Please refer to the link to Driver Verifier I mentioned previously on my first post. It should instruct you on how to setup Driver Verifier. I recommend keeping it on for the duration of this troubleshooting.


Thanksz for your reply..

In Windows Server 2008 standard 64 bit its possible to create restore point??? and How??? i trying to taking the restore point but am unable to get that.. can u please guide me how take the restore point in windows server 2008


Thanksz
Syed


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

You must have System Restore service enabled. Make sure that is the case. When it is, you can then access it to create and use system restore points.


----------



## syedmcsa (Oct 18, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> You must have System Restore service enabled. Make sure that is the case. When it is, you can then access it to create and use system restore points.


Dear Virgnarus,

Thanks for your responding my queries.. My question is now how to create the restored point in windows server 2008 64 Bit Standard edition.
Am trying to creating the restore point and i checked google also am not yet get the any results on this ... can you please guide me how to create the Enble the restore point service in windows server 2008

Syed Hasain


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sorry, System Restore is for the consumer version of the OS (Vista). Win 2003/2008 does not have System Restore. Rather, there's the ability for Shadow Copies as well as Windows Backup.


----------

